
Fatal Tesla crash in China may have involved Autopilot - the-dude
http://www.autoblog.com/2016/09/14/fatal-tesla-crash-china-autopilot-lawsuit/
======
6nf
This is the kind of accident that should not happen in a car with all those
sensors. Even without engaging autopilot the car should slow down and stop
instead of ramming full speed into a stationery object on the road.

------
josh-wrale
I just skimmed the video, but seems like there should have been a lot of
photos/videos in such a segment showing the aftermath. Hmm..Maybe I just
missed them in my quick skimming. Edit: okay.. See around 3 minutes.

~~~
Gustomaximus
@ 4m it shows the actual crash footage.

------
the-dude
Video includes dash-cam recording of the actual crash.

